# Nicht gleich übertreiben



## mobileguru (14 Juli 2002)

Ich verstehe noch immer nicht, warum hier so übertrieben wird. Ich bin selber Anbieter eines Seriösen Dialer-Programmes (www.mobileguru.de). Und ich bekomme regelmäßig emails mit beleidigungen und drohungen. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum manche Leute so blind sind und 3 mal die Einwahl bestätigen. Wie bestimmt schon jeder gemerkt hat, gibts im internet kaum etwas umsonst. Es ist ein hartes Geschäft und die umkosten sind riesig. Der Dialer ist eine hervoragende Zahlungsmethode. Man kann selber beeinflussen wie lange man braucht und wird nicht wie bei einer Hotline lange hingehalten.

Aber meiner Menung nach sollte man die Pauschalen-Dialer die bis zu 900 Euro pro Einwahl kosten sofort verbieten! Als seriöser Anbieter steht man plötzlich als Verlierer da, da unseriöse Anbieter alle kunden abschrecken.

PS: Eine wichtige INFO. Die Dialer die pro Min mehr als 1,86 Euro kosten müssen von euch nicht bezahlt werden. Die Telekom übernimmt für diese Beträge kein inkasso. Aber alle Dialer bis 1,86 Euro die Min müssen bezahlt werden!

Und der Anbieter Mainpean GmbH ist der sicherste... da kann man sich nicht ohne seinen Willen einwählen.

Also... einfach Augen auf! Dann passiert niemanden so etwas... und bei Dialern die sich als Standartverbindung einsetzen muss man nicht zahlen...


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2002)

> Man kann selber beeinflussen wie lange man braucht und wird nicht wie bei einer Hotline lange hingehalten.


...hmm, was will der Autor damit sagen?
 :crazy: 
PS: ich krieg auch immer noch sackweise Spam von Star-irgendwas, also mach hier nicht den Kriegsversehrten! :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2002)

> PS: Eine wichtige INFO. Die Dialer die pro Min mehr als 1,86 Euro kosten müssen von euch nicht bezahlt werden. Die Telekom übernimmt für diese Beträge kein inkasso. Aber alle Dialer bis 1,86 Euro die Min müssen bezahlt werden!



Aha! Interessant, kannste auch mal schreiben, wieso Dialer bis 1,86Euro/Min
bezahlt werden müssen? Wenn jemand auf den Spam-shit , der teilweise von Starweb und Konsorten kam, angebissen hat, hat er locker auch die paar hundert Euro weg. Da gibt es anscheinend Sonderregelungen, oder was???
Frag doch einfach nochmal beim Krull nach. Oder läuft das über die DeTeMedien-Schiene, dass hier eingezogen wird? Von wegen seriös! 
Verarschen kann ich mich selber. :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2002)

> Es ist ein hartes Geschäft und die umkosten sind riesig.


...meinst Du "Umsatzsteuer"???


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2002)

> und bei Dialern die sich als Standartverbindung einsetzen muss man nicht zahlen...



"Standart" ist eine Flagge oder Fahne, "Standard" ein Maßstab oder eine Norm. Sollte hier Freud den Finger im Spiel haben???


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2002)

> Und der Anbieter Mainpean GmbH ist der sicherste... da kann man sich nicht ohne seinen Willen einwählen.


...tatsächlich? Also Du meinst, man kann sich nicht ohne den Willen von Mainpean einwählen? ich bin tatsächlich geneigt Dir zu glauben.... 8)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Juli 2002)

Eben gerade zum x-ten mal in meinem Postfach aufgeschlagen: Absender "Anwalt", Subject "Abmahnung" und die Porno-Hacking-Crew teilt mir mit, dass der Dialer endlich gecrackt wurde. Natürlich wurde auch wieder eine existierende Domain als Absender missbraucht. Die Betreiber wissen wahrscheinlich noch nichts von ihrem Glück. Der Crackdialer von Mainpean mal wieder, aber der ist ja FST-konform - auch in einem anderen Thread nachzulesen.
Warum Mainpean am sichersten ist?
- Weil man als Partner von Mainpean einen Peter Krumm im Rücken hat?
- Weil die außerordentlich massiv den Geschädigten drohen, damit die zahlen?
- Weil die solch innovative Werbung ihrer Partner so schön unterstützen?
- Weil die einen Scheißdreck tun werden, das abzustellen?

Bezahlt werden muss eigentlich gar nichts. Allerdings sollte ich dann auch die Konsequenzen tragen...
Im Internet gibt´s kaum was umsonst? Davon aber ziemlich viel. Und weil das so ist, ist es ziemlich schwierig, mit kostenpflichtigen Inhalten *und* seriösen Abrechnungsmethoden in die Gewinnzone zu fahren. Damit sind Dialer eindeutig erste Wahl und Mainpean sowieso.




> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum manche Leute so blind sind und 3 mal die Einwahl bestätigen.


Und ich verstehe nicht, warum ich dem Interfun-Dialer erst sieben mal auf´s "Nein"-Knöpfchen hauen muss, damit der mich in Ruhe lässt...

Mobileguru? Wenn Deine Kunden doch alle Handys haben müssten, dann mach´s doch vernünftig: Paybox...




 :3d:


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2002)

mobileguru schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer ist eine hervoragende Zahlungsmethode. Man kann selber beeinflussen wie lange man braucht und wird nicht wie bei einer Hotline lange hingehalten.


Die Zeit der Dialer ist vorbei. Ich bin langsam eher der Meinung, dass die Dialer sich selbst überlebt haben. Bei der aktuellen Rechtslage jedenfalls verbietet sich die Dialernutzung von selbst.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2002)

*0190*

Ich kündige schon mal an, daß ich stinkwütend bin, weil sich bei mir ein Dialer automatisch geladen und als Standardverbindung deklariert hat. Ich weiß noch nicht, was ich da mal zahlen soll, aber ich kann sehr gut auf Leute verzichten, die diesen Betrug als nicht so schlimm bezeichnen. Weder bin ich blind noch dämlich noch habe ich nur ein einziges Mal irgendeinen ok-Button gedrückt. Ich hab das erst gemerkt, als,als mein 0190-Warner Alarm geschlagen hat. Der überprüft alle 60 Sekunden. Hab sofort Modem ausgeschaltet und mir die Misere betrachtet. 
Kann mir hier jemand 2 Fragen beantworten?
Was bedeutet Kanal bei der Meldung 1,86 E pro Minute und Kanal (Analoganschluß)?
Weiß jemand, warum mein 0190-Warner angibt, der Webdialer habe sich im Zeitraum vom 20 Minuten 7 mal versucht einzuloggen bzw tatsächlich eingeloggt. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! :bigcry:


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2002)

*Re: 0190*



			
				Peter schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir hier jemand 2 Fragen beantworten?
> Was bedeutet Kanal bei der Meldung 1,86 E pro Minute und Kanal (Analoganschluß)?
> Weiß jemand, warum mein 0190-Warner angibt, der Webdialer habe sich im Zeitraum vom 20 Minuten 7 mal versucht einzuloggen bzw tatsächlich eingeloggt. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar! :bigcry:


1. Das heißt dass der Dialer in der Lage ist zwei ISDN-Kanäle für den doppelten Obulus zu belegen. Damit kostet der angeschaute Schrott das doppelte und ist (zumindest theoretisch) in der halben Zeit auf dem lokalen Rechner.

2. Es gibt Dialer, die sich bei einem Verbindungsabbruch (möglicherweise durch Deinen Warner verursacht) hartnäckig immer wieder einwählen. So kommt das zustande.


----------



## Rahmat (14 Juli 2002)

Hi Peter,

Na Kanal bei Modem würde ich sagen heißt 1 Kanal.
Nur bei ISDN hättest Du die Chance gehabt 2 mal abgezockt zu werden .

 Und ich hoffe bei Frage 2 heißt es nur er hat versucht sich einzuloggen (erfolglos) dann Kosten: 0,- €.
Sonst maximal Kosten: 20*1,86 €, d.h. 72,60 DM.

Rahmat.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2002)

...hier nochmals ein Beitrag aus Ginhold's Forum:


> Als ob alles nicht schon genug ist,
> ich möchte jetzt keinen hier persöhnlich angreifen ;o)
> 
> Ich betreibe seit einem Jahr eine Erotiksuchmaschine, wenn
> ...



...das spricht doch für sich selbst.  :bandit


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2002)

Danke Rahmat und Heiko!


----------



## Rahmat (18 Juli 2002)

Nicht gleich übertreiben !?!

0192, 0193 .... Freie Tarifierbarkeit. Bitte versuche Dir den Sinn dieser Worte auch nur ansatzweise klar zu machen.

Außerdem ausgexte Telefonnummern auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis.

Diese zwei Dinge bitte kombinieren bedeutet: beliebige Forderungen ohne jeden Leistungsnachweis. Und beliebig heißt beliebig.

Entschuldige, was kann es (finanziell) schlimmeres geben?
Eine Übertreibung ist hier also rein technisch/mathematisch überhaupt nicht möglich.

Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2002)

Hi Rahmat,

schon mal  was von :

"Eine Krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus! " 0 

gehört! 

Mir so einem Typen und wenn er noch so sehr beteuert "seriös" zu sein,
lohnt es doch nicht , zu argumentieren. 
Der würde und wenn es nur noch Gangster unter den 0190 gäbe, die Fahne hoch halten!
 (Muß er ja, schließlich macht er doch seine Kohle damit) 

Also "forget it"


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Juli 2002)

Ganz so kann man das Kind auch nicht mit dem Bade ausschütten. 
Es ist ja auch nichts einzuwenden, wenn ein Anbieter eine reale Dienstleistung anbietet und einen fairen Preis über einen Dialer verlangt.


----------



## Rahmat (19 Juli 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

seriös - unseriös. Ich denke es kommt immer auf den Einzelfall darauf an und den sollte man sich doch auch anschauen.
Der Fall mobileguru ist zweischneidig. Einerseits glaube ich, dass die Kosten transparent sind, zum anderen halte ich persönlich Klingeltöne und Handylogos für Schrott und das Angebot richtet sich überwiegend an Jugendliche, von daher auch Abzocke !?!
(Man beachte zwei Ausrufezeichen, nur ein Fragezeichen  )

Insofern kann ich mobileguru in mindestens drei Punkten recht geben:

1.) Die frei tarifierbaren Mehrwertdienste sollten abgeschafft werden.
2.) "Man" sollte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.
3.) Die seriösen Anbieter leiden unter den unseriösen.

Ich kann z.B. bei SuSE keinen 0190-Telefon-Support bekommen, weil zuviele unseriöse dialer-Anbieter unterwegs sind und ich diese Nummern gesperrt habe.

Und hier wäre meiner Meinung nach wieder die FST e.V. gefragt gewesen.
Dieser Verein zieht es aber leider immer wieder vor Betrüger zu schützen anstatt die Interessen seriöser Firmen, wie z.B. SuSE oder Supportfirmen am Telefon zu schützen und zu fördern.
Wenn ich rechne, dass ich einen Techniker kommen laasse, Anfahrt, Stundenlohn usw. bin ich mit einem 0190-Support oft auch finanziell wesentlich günstiger. Und sich durch etliche Foren hangeln finde ich gut und vor allem lehrreich. Wenn das aber jemand nicht mag, so sollte er auch eine Alternative haben.
Außerdem ist die FST ja nicht nur für dialer sondern alle Mehrwertdienste verantwortlich.

Für mich ist es auch der verkehrte Ansatz, von den Betrügern zu fordern, dass sie nicht mehr betrügen   . Diese Forderung führt sich selber ad absurdum.  
Es ist ja genau genommen Ihre Aufgabe zu betrügen und das tun sie ja auch und zwar perfekt  
Der reingelegte Masochist/Opfer leidet dann perfekt, wobei ich nicht behaupte, dass jedes Opfer ein Masochist ist.
Ein grandioses Spiel.
Nur jeder Mensch sollte sich halt genau überlegen, ob er dieses Spiel spielen will und welche Rolle er spielen will.

Der Kreis schließt sich für mich (auf politischer Ebene) immer wieder zuerst bei der FST (Wenn sie wirklich beide Interessen vertreten würde, könnte sie ja z.B. dialer-Opfern finanziell unter die Arme greifen, um den Mißstand später gesetzlich im Interesse aller Regeln zu lassen.   Kann man sich nicht vorstellen.) Und nachdem die nicht funzt beim Gestzgeber.

Wir drehen uns im Kreis und kommen immer an der selben Stelle heraus.
Funzt der Gesetzgeber nicht:

sperrrrrren, sperrrren,....
klagen, klagen,.....
wenn man Lust hat.  

 :-? Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2002)

http://people.freenet.de/glasshouse
 8)


----------



## Rahmat (19 Juli 2002)

Provider auslassen,

ich glaube, dann ist mir ein Provider mit 0191 lieber als einer mit 0193.

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2002)

@DevilFrank & Rahmat 




			
				mobileguru schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein hartes Geschäft und die umkosten sind riesig. Der Dialer ist eine hervoragende Zahlungsmethode. Man kann selber beeinflussen wie lange man braucht und wird nicht wie bei einer Hotline lange hingehalten.




Die "umkosten sind riesig" , nicht der Schreibfehler ist lustig, sondern die "Freudsche Fehlleistung" . 
Unkosten sind das Gegenteil von Kosten!!! Also sind die Verdienste riesig! 

Der Satz danach ist auch entlarvend!  Wieso wird man nicht lang hingehalten???

Für mich ist und bleibt das ganze Heuchelei pur!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Juli 2002)

> Man kann selber beeinflussen wie lange man braucht...


was will uns der verfasser eigentlich damit sagen, wenn er doch handylogos vertickt??


----------



## Heiko (19 Juli 2002)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz so kann man das Kind auch nicht mit dem Bade ausschütten.
> Es ist ja auch nichts einzuwenden, wenn ein Anbieter eine reale Dienstleistung anbietet und einen fairen Preis über einen Dialer verlangt.


Der Meinung war ich auch mal. War. Mittlerweile glaube ich eigentlich fast nur noch, dass die 0190/0180-Nummern geschaffen wurden um die Rechte der Verbraucher auszuhebeln.
Beispiele?
- Ich ruf bei einer Hotline an. Der Mitarbeiter ist inkompetent. Er braucht ne halbe Stunde um festzustellen dass der Rechner nicht bootet weil noch eine Diskette im Laufwerk steckt. Derzeit habe ich seinen nächsten Urlaub finanziert und kaum Aussichten, wieder an das Geld zu kommen. Ich müßte ja beweisen dass der Hotliner eine Pfeife war.
- Ich kaufe mir ein technisches Gerät für EUR 50-. Das hat gesetzlich zwei Jahre Gewährleistung, in denen der Hersteller *kostenfrei* für Ausgleich zu sorgen hat, falls was nicht stimmt. Ich zahle also keine Rücksendekosten, aber dafür hänge ist zwanzig Minuten in der Warteschlange bei 0190-, bestenfalls 0180-.
- Es gibt keine Dienstleistung, die sich nicht auch anders abrechnen ließe. Unter Wahrung der Verbraucherrechte.

Das ganze ufert langsam etwas aus...


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2002)

@Heiko 

du bist mir zuvorgekommen, ich war noch am grübeln, ob sich seit meinem Posting:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=360

(Gibt es seriöse Dialer ?) 

irgendetwas geändert hat. Aber du hast genau die gleichen Bedenken, die ich zu den 0190 Diensten hatte und habe , 
 nochmal  auf kurze und klare  Weise zusammengefaßt!

Ich kann mir bis auf homöopathische Ausnahmen , keinen sinnvollen Einsatz von 0190 Dialern vorstellen.
 Wo gibt es das im normalen Geschäftsverkehr, daß ich ein Geschäft betrete und entweder gar nicht
 oder kaum sichtbar auf Kosten für das bloße Betreten der Geschäftsräume hingewiesen werde 
und am Ausgang in rüdester Weise von "starken" Männern zur Zahlung horrender Summen erpreßt werde. 

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Heiko (19 Juli 2002)

Ich stelle mir das mal plastisch vor:   

Geschäftsführer (im Hintergrund zwei Herren in dunklen Anzüge, die quer durch keine Tür passen): "Sehen Sie, " *fußmatte_vor_tür_hochheb* "wenn Sie genau hingeschaut hätten, hätten Sie sehen müssen dass das Betreten des Geschäfts Sie rechtskräftig dazu verpflichtet..."


----------



## Rahmat (19 Juli 2002)

Hi,

@Technofreak

mobileguru scheint halt zu einer Spezies zu gehören, die gleichzeitig "gut" verdient und jammert. Das ist doch sehr oportun in unserer Gesellschaft, ein beliebtes Spiel, oder? ("Un")kosten hat jedes Geschäft, aber ich denke gerade auf diesem Gebiet halten sie sich doch sehr in Grenzen, keine Miete, Räumlichkeiten, Personal, teure Gerätschaften ... einfach eine 0190, ... denke ich mal

@ Heiko + all
die Pfeife kann aber auch ne Pfeife sein, wenn sie bei Dir im Wohnzimmer arbeitet und booten ist auch dort teuer und ob Dein Problem gelöst ist, weißt Du auch nicht.
Es gibt auch billigere Tarife, als 3,63/min und z.T. Zusagen von seriösen Firmen, dass das Geld erstattet wird, wenn das Problem nicht gelöst wird, oder die Möglichkeit eines Rückrufs, falls die Lösung zu lange dauert.
D.h. kulant oder nicht kulant hängt nicht *ausschließlich* von der 0190 ab.
Und was ist mit Dienstleistungen, für die es keine Garantie gibt, weil die Garantie abgelaufen ist oder die Frage zu weit geht.

Hier kommen wir sehr schnell in den Bereich, dass jeder dem anderen die Schuld zuschiebt. Nur Microschrott hat nie schuld :evil: .

Aber es ist hier denke ich echt schwer Grenzen zu ziehen. Zu einem Grafikprogramm gehört mit Sicherheit kein Telefonkurs als Einzelbetreung dazu, wenn der User einfach zu dumm ist, die Anleitung zu lesen. Umgekehrt, ist die Anleitung so unvollständig, ....

Gehört zum Linux-Support, wenn ich mir eine SuSE kaufe, zum Studentenpreis, das Aufsetzen eines Sambaservers?
Wenn er jetzt aber nicht so funktioniert, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben?

Was mich wirklich ärgert ist hier Microschrott, alles geheim halten, damit keiner außer M$ selber die Probleme lösen kann, Problem zum abwinken, aber schuld sind nur die bösen Treiber, Hardwarehersteller, ...
Zum Kotzen.
Betas rausbringen (wenn überhaupt), den User brav fehler melden lassen, danke für die Mitarbeit an dem Produkt, dass ich eigentlich dachte gekauft zu haben, in 5 Jahren kommt Antwort. Wir haben nie Schuld, aber gerne erhalten Sie Support für 100 000 Euro.
Mein XP Professional war so ein Kandidat. Aber beweisen, dass es am XP lag kann ich nicht. Vielleicht waren ja auch die 2 Netzwerkkarten oder die Grafikkarten an den ständigen Abstürzen schuld. Und vielleicht hatte halt die Festplatte einfach einen physikalischen Schaden, als nach 3 Monaten "System unmountable" und "die Datei system im Verzeichnis system32 ist defekt" kommt. Vielleicht kann Windows da überhaupt nichts dafür :evil:  :-?  :-? 

Das eindeutige Garantieleistungen nicht über ne 0190 abgerechnet werden sollten ist ja klar, sonst ist es keine Garantie! Und das sieht auch jedes Gericht so.

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2002)

Hi Rahmat,

der Unterschied zu einer Hotline und einem Mitarbeiter vor Ort ist, daß ich erstens die  Zahlung verweigere,
 bevor die Sch.. kiste nicht läuft und ich ihm ansonsten außerdem auch etwas "hautnäher" meine  Meinung sagen kann!  
Das grundsätzliche Problem der 0190 Mehrwertdienste ist, daß es vom Prinzip her unmöglich ist , klare Leistungsbedingungen zu schaffen oder zu definieren.

Was den Herrn Bill Gates betrifft , ich empfehle dringend die Lektüre von:
"Die Microsoft Akte" v. Wendy Goldman Rohm.
Wenn du dann noch irgendwelche Illusionen haben solltest , dann rezitiere ich dir die siebente Prapathake
 des Brihadaranyaka-Upanisahd  gesungen vom heiligen König Duschjanta.  ( Aus den Geschichten des Soldaten Mahashavi
v. M.Y Ben-Gavriel) :crazy:


----------



## Rahmat (19 Juli 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

Illusionen habe ich keine, denke ich. Aber das Buch ist wahrscheinlich trotzdem immer noch sehr "aufschlußreich". Gab es da nicht auch noch ein Buch "Microslaves" oder so über die Arbeitsbedingungen bei MS ?

Dass es Unterschiede zwischen 0190 und normaler Bezahlung gibt, ist klar. Hier ist aber meiner Meinung nach wieder das Problem des Inkassos der  Telekom vorrangig. Wenn ich den strittigen Betrag einfach zurückrufe? Gibts dann einen prinzipiellen Unterschied zur normalen Rechnung?
Und sind die "Leistungen" im Vorortservice klar definiert oder muß ich Arbeitszeit auch bezahlen, wenn kein Ergebnis heraus kommt?
Wenn der Servicetechniker mit allen Mitteln versucht meine Daten zu retten und es geht nicht?

 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2002)

Hi Rahmat,

Daß Handwerker oder Techniker Mist bauen können ist klar. Aber da gibt es immer noch Regelmechanismen wie Handwerkskammern, Schiedsgerichte , Gerichte usw. Außerdem geht es in aller Regel um direkte menschliche Dienstleistungen: Programme, Installationen usw. bei denen man sich mit den Betreffenden auseinandersetzen  kann, b.z. Nachbesserung, Korrekturen , Preisminderungen, Konventionalstrafen usw.
Was willst du aber bei einer  virtuellen z.T sogar fiktiven ,sogar nicht existenten Leistung machen. Du hast sogar die volle Beweislast , daß du betrogen wurdest, nicht etwa der angebliche Leistungserbringer, daß er seine Leistung erbracht hat! 
Außerdem, selbst wenn nicht gerade betrogen wurde, wie willst du denn ein Schrottprogramm (oder unbefriedigende menschliche Abbildungen) reklamieren : "Uploaden" ??
Das ganze System fordert doch geradezu zum Mißbrauch heraus, zumindest bei dem in Deutschland geltenden Recht. 
 :evil:


----------



## Rahmat (19 Juli 2002)

Hi Technofreak,

ich weiß doch selber, dass 99,99% der dialer Betrüger sind, und dass auch beim Telefonsupport große Probleme bestehen.

Ich meinte nur, dass es nicht gänzlich ausgeschlossen ist mit einer 0190-Hotline bei gutem Willen auch seriös zu arbeiten (siehe früheres posting).

Hier noch was zu den neuen Gesetzen, gefunden bei heise.de:

Kein gesetzlich geregeltes Widerspruchsrecht des Kunden.
Keine Durchsetzung von Ersatzansprüchen.
Keine Preistransparenz.

Schwacher Kompromiss, der auf das Lobbying der Telekom und anderer
Netzbetreiber zurückgeht.

Wenn er viel Glück und das Wohlwollen eines Netzanbieters hat, kann
ein geschädigter Kunde nun also erfahren, wer ihn über den Tisch
gezogen hat.

D.h., wenn ich das richtig verstehe:
Er muss bei der RegTP anrufen und nach dem Nummernblock fragen, dann
den Mieter desselben (wohl oft die Telekom), dann den Mieter der
speziellen Nummer, dann den Mieter der speziellen Nummer,
anschließend den Mieter der speziellen Nummer, dann den Mieter der
speziellen Nummer, und dann hat er womöglich schon den 'finalen'
Abzocker ausgemacht, und dann kann er ihn.... ja was? Auf die
niederländischen Antillen fliegen und ihm persönlich auf Maul hauen?

Wie auch immer, um den Abzocker ausfindig zu machen, muss er
wahrscheinlich eine ganze Menge teurer 019x-Service-Hotlines anrufen
oder lang und teuer Schriftwechsel führen.

Sorry, ein solches 'Gesetz' ist überhaupt kein Kompromiss, sondern
ein Armutszeugnis. Für Demokratie und Rechststaat. Und eine klare
Offenbarung, dass Gesetzesinitiativen in diesem unserem Lande nach
Gusto von Unternehmen initiiert, gestaltet und entschieden werden.

Demnächst kommt dann wahrscheinlich die Initiative der Lobby der
'seriösen' 019x-Anbieter, die Verbreitung von Software, welche die
Anwahl von 019x-Nummern per DFÜ-Netzwerk blockiert, zu verbieten. Und
deren Anbieter müssen dann natürlich wg. Geschäftsschädigung haftbar
gemacht werden können.

Weil...Yeah, wer're so serious!

Gruß,
/hero1


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2002)

hi Rahmat,

es ist auch nicht ausgeschlossen im Lotto zu gewinnen!  

was haben wir denn im Herbst, da war doch was , da ist doch was ?? :santa: 

ansonsten , siehe unten


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2002)

...heute wieder "frische" Mail:


> Antwort an:     	"Mahnung" <[email protected]>
> Von:            	"Mahnung" <[email protected]>
> An:             	Webmaster
> Betreff:        	Aller letzte Mahnung
> ...



...Starweb steckt da sicher nicht dahinter. Das ist bestimmt wieder einer von den unseriösen... :argl:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2002)

...das ist auch schön. Da wird behauptet, ich hätte mich in den Newsletter eingetragen! :evil: 


> Antwort an:     	"Test Zugang" <[email protected]>
> Von:            	"Test Zugang" <[email protected]>
> An:             	Newsletter
> Betreff:        	Test Zugang                                  9908j-5
> ...



Ehrenwerte Gesellschaft!!! :bandit


----------



## Rahmat (25 Juli 2002)

Hi,
habe hier noch was spezielles für mobileguru und sein ach so seriöses Geschäft (Ich hatte in diesem thread bereits mukiert, dass hauptsächlich Jugendliche abgezockt werden):
http://www.wap.de/News/Archiv/2001/09/N010905teurenummer,version=2.html

Hier noch was, was mit mobileguru nichts zu tun hat, aber zur handy-Problematik zu tun hat:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2001/kw51/s6819.html

mfg
 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2002)

...und noch eins drauf, warum man gar nicht übertreiben kann:


> Antwort an:     	"Beschwerde" <[email protected]>
> Von:            	"Beschwerde" <[email protected]>
> An:             	Beschwerde
> Betreff:        	Beschwerde gegen Sie
> ...



Mail mit diesem Betreff schaut sich fast jeder an.  :evil:


----------



## Rahmat (26 Juli 2002)

Hi,

stimmt die werden immer unverschämter.
Heute bekam ich eine mail mit Betreff: Dringend, Antwort erbeten bis, ... , so als ob ich meine Rechnung nicht bezahlt hätte und jetzt zu einer dringenden Stellungnahme gebeten würde. Dabei war es nur Spam übelster Machart.   :evil: 

 Rahmat


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Juli 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch was, was mit mobileguru nichts zu tun hat, aber zur handy-Problematik zu tun hat:
> http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2001/kw51/s6819.html
> 
> mfg
> Rahmat



Zumindest wird auch ab und zu mal Roß & Reiter benannt
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/uma-25.07.02-000/

Gruss Frank


----------



## Rahmat (26 Juli 2002)

Hi Frank,

die Masche erinnert mich an alle möglichen Einträge in Branchenverzeichnisse. Wie wir unser Geschäft noch hatten, kamen da immer so schreiben, die aussahen wie Rechnungen, mit allen möglichen Siegeln usw. . Hat hochoffiziell ausgesehen. Wenn man ganz genau hingesehen hat, war es nur ein Angebot, das man mit der Bezahlung akzeptiert hat. Wenn man dann gezahlt hat (was wir nie haben) stand bestenfalls auf irgendeiner unbedeutendsten Homepage Dein Name. :evil: 

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2002)

...neues Über-Treiben:


> Antwort an:     	"Anwalt" <[email protected]>
> Von:            	"Anwalt" <[email protected]>
> An:             	Webmaster
> Betreff:        	Sofortige Vertragsstrafe
> ...



...der Scheiss geht weiter! Aber wir sollen ja die Augen offen halten, nicht wahr mobileguru? Das waren auch sicher nicht die Guten mit dem Mainpean-Dialer... 8)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Juli 2002)

http://groups.google.de/groups?dq=&[email protected]


jaja, immer derselbe rotz, immer mainpean und immer werden die seiten am wochenende über netmails.com ins netz gestellt. bei entsprechenden complaints an die zuständige abuse-adresse dauert es dann wenigstens drei tage, bis sie die sache bereinigt haben. aus purer neugier habe ich auch noch einmal an mainpean geschrieben, aber eine antwort von richter und co. bekam ich schon einmal mit mehrmonatiger verspätung. kein wunder, schließlich hat man dort wichtigeres zu tun... würde mich schon freuen, wenn doch noch jemand richter den saft abdreht...


 :evil:


----------



## dialerfucker (29 Juli 2002)

Hi, haudraufundschluss;



> The Deutsche Telekom provides both IP connectivity and (as their daughter
> company, DeTeMedien) the premium rate dialup line (+49-1908-8046*). They
> seem to ignore the problem completely and didn't react on any complaint.
> The German authority for phone and postal services (RegTP) confirms to
> ...



...sorry, wenn ich das lese, kriege ich zu "Saft abdrehen" ganz viele
Assoziationen!  :bang:  :bang:  :bang:
...auch auf den Verdacht hin, dass das wieder die Trolle lockt... 
 8)


----------



## technofreak (29 Juli 2002)

hi dialerfucker,

wenn man so mal im JF stöbert scheint der "Herr" Richter selbst in seinen eigenen Kreisen nicht "ganz unumstritten" zu sein   

PS: eigentlich hatte ich etwas bezüglich der weiteren Lebensumstände dieses Herrn sagen wollen, aber die Regeln eines Forums
verbieten mir, es explizit auszudrücken  :evil:


----------



## dialerfucker (29 Juli 2002)

Tach Technofreak,

mors certa, hora incerta! 

Vielleicht erleben wir's ja noch!!!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2002)

...noch ein Beitrag zu Mainpean und deren Seriösität:


> Methoden zweifelhafter Anbieter werden immer dreister
> 
> Ein interessanter Artikel über die immer dreister werdenden Methoden zweifelhafter Anbieter ist seit dem 24.07.02 bei Onlinekosten.de zu finden, der über einen nahezu unfassbaren Fall berichtet.
> 
> ...


...also weiterhin Augen auf, mobileguru!  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2002)

@Heiko;
Verschoben???  
Nee, das kannste nicht machen!
 :holy:


----------



## technofreak (30 Juli 2002)

@Heiko

was soll das? Geheimbotschaften? ist das hier ein Forum oder ein Ableger vom MAD?  :bandit


----------



## Heiko (31 Juli 2002)

Herr Eva Meier schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko;
> Verschoben???
> Nee, das kannste nicht machen!
> :holy:


Verschoben? Ich hab nix verschoben.
Der einzige Eingriff meinerseits in den letzten Tagen betraf die Löschung eines doppelten Artikels.


----------



## Heiko (31 Juli 2002)

Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> @Heiko
> 
> was soll das? Geheimbotschaften? ist das hier ein Forum oder ein Ableger vom MAD?  :bandit


Frag mich...

Ich steh grade genauso neben mir...


----------

